# Easy Does It - WS23



## Chukin'Vape (4/10/18)

In This Episode - Is WS23 the coolant of choice for us all 3? Deetz compares Polar Blast with WS23 - he also gives advice how to use this in fruity recipes. Theo puts a challenge forward for the viewers.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/18)

Nice one guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dietz (4/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Nice one guys


Thanks for Patching @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/10/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> In This Episode - Is WS23 the coolant of choice for us all 3? Deetz compares Polar Blast with WS23 - he also gives advice how to use this in fruity recipes. Theo puts a challenge forward for the viewers.




Havent had a chance to watch it yet but intend to
Thanks @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

